# Noreve iPad cases now available for pre-order.



## Eeyore (Jul 16, 2009)

Noreve sent me an email that their new iPad cases are available for pre-order. They will be shipping in mid-May. They are using their rail system to secure the iPad without altering the iPads cool look. Their covers also come in multiple colors, including Purple and Pink! (I remember some folks here were looking for covers in those colors.) 

link with pictures:
http://www.noreve.com/product/Housse_cuir_Apple_iPad_Tradition.html

Best Wishes!


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

Gorgeous.  Same stupid issue with the extra, unecessary "pockets" they add, but as with the Kindle cover, I can ignore that.  No idea what hubby's going to want in a cover for his, but whenever I get around to getting an iPad myself, I won't hesitate to go with Noreve, same as I did with my K2!


----------



## luvshihtzu (Dec 19, 2008)

I looked at the picture from Noreve and am a bit worried that the edges of the iPad aren't protected enough.  Guess I will wait to hear how board members feel about it after delivery.
The angle for typing and viewing looks good


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

luvshihtzu said:


> I looked at the picture from Noreve and am a bit worried that the edges of the iPad aren't protected enough. Guess I will wait to hear how board members feel about it after delivery.
> The angle for typing and viewing looks good


They don't look any less protected than the K2 version is, and I've dropped mine several times without ever nicking or scratching the edges. I wouldn't hesitate to buy another case from them.


----------



## Eeyore (Jul 16, 2009)

luvshihtzu said:


> I looked at the picture from Noreve and am a bit worried that the edges of the iPad aren't protected enough. Guess I will wait to hear how board members feel about it after delivery.
> The angle for typing and viewing looks good


If you look closely the metal rails are along the bottom and on both of the sides for protection. The bottom corners are also protected. The iPad slides into the case from the top.

Best Wishes!


----------



## WilliamM (Feb 10, 2009)

I think the pockets make more sense for an Ipad user over a Kindle user ..and the price is pretty good considering how much they charge for smaller case..Ill be ordering one for my wife


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Did I read somewhere that only the black will be available at first?  Off to check the website again....

Betsy


----------



## Eeyore (Jul 16, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Did I read somewhere that only the black will be available at first? Off to check the website again....
> 
> Betsy


Betsy, only the Black color Perpetual case will be available for shipping on May 14. The rest are made to order. There also appears to be something new called Tradition B case that was just added to the site. Don't know what that may be.

This is a copy of the email that was sent to me.

Date de commande : mercredi 05 mai, 2010

Les commentaires de votre commande sont

Dear Valued Customer,

Thank you for your order.
Your order in Exception / Ambition / Illumination leather that you have selected is made on demand, and will therefore be delivered to you within 15-20 working days.
If you want to replace your choice by another in stock colour or if you want to cancel your order, please contact us within 24 hours. We will send you all the information.
No cancellation will be accepted after 24 hours, unless delivery is not made within 30 days of the date of order.
If you have any questions, please feel free to contact us.
Thank you for your understanding.

My best regards,
Cynthia

Best Wishes!


----------



## tlrowley (Oct 29, 2008)

After ordering on May 6th, I finally got a shipping notice for my Noreve case (it was one of the Vintage leather special orders).  They said that it will be picked up on Monday and gave me a UPS tracking number.  I think I paid for 3-4 day shipping so I hope to have it by the end of next week!!!


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I'm trying to decide what color I want. I think i've decided that as much as pretty as the Oberon is, it's not what I'm looking for. I think I may check out the noreve first but I can't decide which one to get. It's down to Gold, Platinum or one of the Vintage covers.


----------



## Eeyore (Jul 16, 2009)

tlrowley said:


> After ordering on May 6th, I finally got a shipping notice for my Noreve case (it was one of the Vintage leather special orders). They said that it will be picked up on Monday and gave me a UPS tracking number. I think I paid for 3-4 day shipping so I hope to have it by the end of next week!!!


Don't forget to post a review with pictures! I'm still waiting for mine...

Best Wishes!


----------



## Eeyore (Jul 16, 2009)

UPDATE! For those of you who were thinking of a Noreve case but wanted one without the credit card holders and stuff, there is a new iPad case called the "Tradition B". The original does have the credit card holders. The new Tradition B case does NOT use the rail system but is a little cheaper than the original.

Link: http://www.noreve.com/brand/Apple/product/Housse_cuir_Apple_iPad_Tradition_B.html

Best Wishes!


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Eeyore said:


> UPDATE! For those of you who were thinking of a Noreve case but wanted one without the credit card holders and stuff, there is a new iPad case called the "Tradition B". The original does have the credit card holders. The new Tradition B case is also a little cheaper than the original.
> 
> Link: http://www.noreve.com/brand/Apple/product/Housse_cuir_Apple_iPad_Tradition_B.html
> 
> Best Wishes!


Thanks for the info.

Now if they could make one with the rail system and without the credit card slots....


----------



## Eeyore (Jul 16, 2009)

luvmy4brats said:


> Thanks for the info.
> 
> Now if they could make one with the rail system and without the credit card slots....


You are right, I didn't notice that! I updated my original post to reflect that difference. The new Noreve Tradition B looks like the Piel Frama case from the way it is designed. The difference is in the little magnetic flap . Thanks Heather!


----------



## tlrowley (Oct 29, 2008)

Last Friday, I got an email from Noreve saying that UPS would be picking up my case on Monday and they gave me a tracking number.  Unfortunately, all the UPS website says is that there has been "an exception".  I know that Noreve said shipping would take 3-4 days, so I'm not panicking yet, but I'm getting there.  I'm hoping that my case (with its exception) is quietly moving through the system and will arrive today or tomorrow.  For an obsessive UPS-tracking follower like me, this is a difficult wait.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

luvmy4brats said:


> Thanks for the info.
> 
> Now if they could make one with the rail system and without the credit card slots....


They REALLY don't get it, do they?


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

VictoriaP said:


> They REALLY don't get it, do they?


Seems they don't. I'd order it in a flash if they took the credit card slots out.


----------



## Aubergine (Dec 27, 2009)

Does anyone know how long it takes for a basic black case to to shipped from Europe to the US? I need a case ASAP and this one looks better than any of the ones I have seen so far, but I need it for an upcoming trip.


----------



## Eeyore (Jul 16, 2009)

Aubergine said:


> Does anyone know how long it takes for a basic black case to to shipped from Europe to the US? I need a case ASAP and this one looks better than any of the ones I have seen so far, but I need it for an upcoming trip.


If you absolutely positively need it by a certain drop-dead date, do NOT depend on Noreve. They are notorious for taking their time, even when stuff is in-stock. My "notice to ship" UPS tracking number was posted to me on May 28th, and according to the UPS website the package has still not been picked up yet at the factory. The French have a four day a week workweek and there is typically some type of strike going on every week involving farmers, factory workers, the bread makers, butchers, socialists, communists, labor, or what have you that shuts down part of the infrastructure. You just have to go with the flow... They do make absolutely wonderful cases and are really worth the wait, though.

Best Wishes!


----------



## tlrowley (Oct 29, 2008)

Eeyore, is your UPS tracking simply showing "exception"?  That's what's going on with me.  Although Noreve acknowledge my email, they didn't provide any useful information, simply a "when we figure out what's going on we'll let you know".

I'm disappointed, but I love my Kindle case so very much that I'm trying to be patient.


----------



## Eeyore (Jul 16, 2009)

Hi tlrowley!

Yep, I was showing the same thing. The UPS tracking is now showing:

LOUISVILLE, KY, US  06/07/2010  12:27 P.M.  A CORRECT CITY OR TOWN IS NEEDED FOR DELIVERY. UPS IS ATTEMPTING TO OBTAIN THIS INFORMATION
06/07/2010 10:34 A.M. THE PACKAGE NEVER ARRIVED AT THE DESTINATION
FR 05/28/2010 10:16 A.M. BILLING INFORMATION RECEIVED 

I emailed Noreve a few minutes ago to see what is up, but it is past 9pm there currently.
I checked my Noreve account and my address is on there corectly. I also viewed the pdf file that shows the packing slip and everything is correct there also. Maybe the cheap packing bag that Noreve uses ripped and part of the address is missing?

Best Wishes!


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

Eeyore said:


> Hi tlrowley!
> 
> Yep, I was showing the same thing. The UPS tracking is now showing:
> 
> ...


Try calling UPS directly. They have and 800 number on the site, if I recall correctly; it's worth a try anyway.


----------



## Eeyore (Jul 16, 2009)

VictoriaP said:


> Try calling UPS directly. They have and 800 number on the site, if I recall correctly; it's worth a try anyway.


Thanks VictoriaP! Just got off the phone with UPS International. According to them, billing information was received but the package was never sent (picked-up) from Noreve. So it may still be sitting on their dock with a bunch of other packages. From what I have read, this is typical. Noreve sends out the tracking number and it could be 2 or more weeks before UPS actually gets their hands on the package. The automated UPS site has to show what happens when a tracking number for a package with a "deliver by date" isn't actually scanned as it begins to travel and that message is what shows up.

As I wrote earlier, "If you absolutely positively need it by a certain drop-dead date, do NOT depend on Noreve. They are notorious for taking their time."

Best Wishes!


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

Eeyore said:


> Thanks VictoriaP! Just got off the phone with UPS International. According to them, billing information was received but the package was never sent (picked-up) from Noreve. So it may still be sitting on their dock with a bunch of other packages. From what I have read, this is typical. Noreve sends out the tracking number and it could be 2 or more weeks before UPS actually gets their hands on the package. The automated UPS site has to show what happens when a tracking number for a package with a "deliver by date" isn't actually scanned as it begins to travel and that message is what shows up.
> 
> As I wrote earlier, "If you absolutely positively need it by a certain drop-dead date, do NOT depend on Noreve. They are notorious for taking their time."
> 
> Best Wishes!


I love my Noreve Kindle cover. But this sort of thing drives me ballistic. I can't say I'm sorry about waiting to decide on this cover so far--images and experiences from those who've received them over on the MacRumors site aren't overwhelmingly positive so far (including one where the iPad slips out of the rails!), they've still got their stupid useless "wallet" that so many of us have repeatedly asked them to dump, and now they're trying to make their turnaround times look better by entering packages into the system well in advance of actually sending them?

I had hoped this would be the leather replacement for the MacAlly Bookstand I've been using. I think I'd better plan to look elsewhere.


----------



## tlrowley (Oct 29, 2008)

I've had my Kindle case for almost a year, and I do notice that the case can loosen over time.  The rails appear to be made of leather-covered metal, so when I noticed it getting lose, I removed the Kindle and pushed the rails further in.  That tightened it right up and I can shake as hard as I can and the Kindle won't come out.  

I'm more concerned about the stand.


----------



## kindlemama (Jan 5, 2010)

Has anyone here actually gotten the Noreve iPad cover yet?  I tried to order one over the weekend, messed up by not changing the CC to MasterCard, and they now won't take my discount code, telling me I've already used it.  I sent a couple of emails, and finally got one back today saying they don't have access to my CC info, and I'd have to place my order again.  Didn't address the discount code issue at all, and it still won't go through.  

I want to order the Sandy Vintage, but would love to hear from anyone who's already gotten the cover first.  Does it stand up upright well?  Does it go into an angled position?  They really don't show many pictures of their products.  

If anyone is interested, the discount code I found is: generationmp3.  It's good for 15% off the cover AND shipping.

I'm about ready to give up hope in using the coupon (which did take the first time), and just order without.


----------



## Eeyore (Jul 16, 2009)

Review of the Noreve iPad case posted here:

http://forums.macrumors.com/showthread.php?t=919117&page=3

The rest of us here at KB are still waiting for our delivery.

Best Wishes!


----------



## kindlemama (Jan 5, 2010)

Thanks.  I ordered mine this morning.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

For those looking at buying the Noreve...here's the latest review from MacRumors:

http://forums.macrumors.com/showpost.php?p=10086009&postcount=119

It's from a longtime Noreve customer. It's not good. Hopefully some of our crew currently waiting get theirs soon, and with much better results, but right now, this design isn't showing much promise for those loooking for either a typing or upright frame position, and if this review is true, there's some quality control stuff going on too.

Eeyore, did you contact Noreve about yours still sitting on their dock?


----------



## Eeyore (Jul 16, 2009)

VictoriaP said:


> For those looking at buying the Noreve...here's the latest review from MacRumors:
> 
> http://forums.macrumors.com/showpost.php?p=10086009&postcount=119
> 
> ...


Here is an update from the above Macrumors poster with pictures of his Noreve iPad case.

http://forums.macrumors.com/showpost.php?p=10088937&postcount=124

VictoriaP-- I had sent an email to Cynthia asking about my Noreve cover and how I was waiting to do a Noreve cover review of it here on KB and the ipadforum. I also linked the review I did on the Piel Frama and Vaja case in the message I sent her. She emailed the next day saying she will look immediately in to it. It looks like it has now been posted.

MARSEILLE, FR 06/09/2010 8:41 P.M. UPS INTERNAL ACTIVITY
06/09/2010 7:30 P.M. ARRIVAL SCAN

LA FARLEDE, FR 06/09/2010 6:10 P.M. DEPARTURE SCAN
06/09/2010 2:08 P.M. PICKUP SCAN

LOUISVILLE, KY, US 06/07/2010 12:27 P.M. A CORRECT CITY OR TOWN IS NEEDED FOR DELIVERY. UPS IS ATTEMPTING TO OBTAIN THIS INFORMATION

06/07/2010 10:34 A.M. THE PACKAGE NEVER ARRIVED AT THE DESTINATION

FR 05/28/2010 10:16 A.M. BILLING INFORMATION RECEIVED

Best Wishes!


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

Wow, the crease at the top of his case would have me fuming too, and I'm floored at the seam that's already pulling apart. Here's his latest post, which addresses the functionality of the positions:

http://forums.macrumors.com/showpost.php?p=10089291&postcount=126

Eeyore, I'm glad to see they finally got yours moving, though it's a shame you had to contact them to get that to happen. My fingers and toes are crossed that yours is in perfect shape when it arrives, and that it functions the way it's supposed to! I'm looking forward to your review.


----------



## Eeyore (Jul 16, 2009)

It is interesting that two previous posters on MacRumors didn't have any major QC problems. They both mentioned the funky typing position and landscape postion latch problems though. Hopefully the Noreve case will arrive before Saturday as I will be taking a week off to visit one of my sons and won't be able to post any pics.

Best Wishes!


----------



## Eeyore (Jul 16, 2009)

Here is what was posted from the MacRumors customer that had the crinkled up Noreve case:

"Hia,

After contacting Noreve with a mail full of genuine disappointment about the state of my case they have just emailed back with a short mail saying they will get a new case to me in less than 15 days.

I sent the photo's of the case to them on their request and they basically haven’t said their case was faulty but quickly offered a new case, I think that says it all.

To be honest I thanked them very much and requested changing the case to the Sleeve in another colour, red or something just so I've got something worthy of a review that doesn’t have any functionality that can go wrong. Who knows what I will get this time, probably the same thing. Ar well, at least they were good enough to offer sending a new case, you don’t get that much no days.

I’ll keep you posted with how this pans out. Really hope you all get quality cases when you get them, maybe mine was a Friday night project."


So hope he gets a better Noreve case. It may have been possible that he had a new employee work on his first case..., but it never should have gotten past QC.

Best Wishes!


----------



## tlrowley (Oct 29, 2008)

Mine is finally "out for delivery" - yea!

Now, let's hope I get a good one.....


----------



## kindlemama (Jan 5, 2010)

Wow, tlrowley, that took a long time if you ordered on May 6.  I ordered mine on June 7 -- I hope mine doesn't take as long.  

I ordered the Sandy Vintage.  Which did you get?  Please let us know how you like it!


----------



## tlrowley (Oct 29, 2008)

Yes, I ordered on May 6.  Pretty sad, huh.  I just want it to be worth it.

I did order before they were even shipping the normally in-stock cases.  And I ordered a custom one (dark vintage), so that's two strikes against me.  I think the regular cases started shipping the middle of May, so it took about a month after that.  The most frustrating part, though, was getting a shipping notice that turned out to be false/held up in customs/stolen by aliens/whatever.  That meant I spent the last 2 weeks on edge, waiting.

Good luck, kindlemama.  Maybe they've improved their shipping. 

I'll try to post piccies tonight (if it really comes)


----------



## kindlemama (Jan 5, 2010)

Thanks, tlrowley. 

Good luck!  : )


----------



## tlrowley (Oct 29, 2008)

Will wonders never cease?  I have a Noreve case In my hands.  It's the dark vintage (which was what my Kindle case is, too).  On the bad side, it doesn't look anything like my Kindle case at all. It's more of silvery-charcoal gray instead of the light-black that my Kindle case is. I know, however that it's buyer beware on the vintage colors, so it's not like I wasn't warned. I love the texture of it,  so it all kind of evens out. 

The vertical landscape position (say for watching a video),  is spectacular - much more stable than the Apple case. The typing position needs to be fiddled-with a bit,  I think.  The case wants to sink down a little too much,  but it can be coaxed into a higher slope.  I suspect this will break-in over time.

I'm loving the rails,  as i hope I would. They're very clean,  and seem to hold the iPad very tightly. I have had my Kindle rails loosen over time,  but. A little push towards the inside,  and they're as tight as new. Probably the iPad case will work the same way.  

Overall,  I'm pretty happy. I'd have liked a darker color,  but I suspect that my hubby may be stealing this one - and then maybe I'll try the passion - live a little bit!!


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

Pictures!!!!!!

(in all positions ... Please?)


----------



## tlrowley (Oct 29, 2008)

I'll post pictures tomorrow.  Promise.


----------



## tlrowley (Oct 29, 2008)

Okay, piccies. I'm certainly not a photographer, so please be kind. LMK if there are any other angles you'd like to see and I'll give it a try.

Closed







Back (yes the latch is on the back)









Open (showing the wallet)









Close up of the hinge (pretty minimal bezel coverage, which I love)









Typing angle (this is the default, I prefer it steeper)
























I make it steeper by kind of folding it back on itself - it's still really stable

Upright for watching movies (or reading, sometimes) (the secret to making it stable is making sure the hidden magnets catch)


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

Eeyore said:


> The French have a four day a week workweek and there is typically some type of strike going on every week involving farmers, factory workers, the bread makers, butchers, socialists, communists, labor, or what have you that shuts down part of the infrastructure. You just have to go with the flow... They do make absolutely wonderful cases and are really worth the wait, though.
> 
> Best Wishes!


  They arent made in France, they are made in Vietnam. But beautiful anyway.


----------



## kindlemama (Jan 5, 2010)

Thanks for the pics, tlrowley!

I'm glad they put the latch on the back -- the flap won't be in the way of the screen when holding it book-style.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

That's exactly how I fold back my MacAlly Bookstand in typing position--it actually does increase the stability quite a bit.

Thanks for the pics, they're very helpful indeed!


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

Has anyone gotten an actual weight on one of these yet?  I'm still tempted, but I have a feeling I wouldn't be happy with the overall weight once the iPad was installed.


----------



## tlrowley (Oct 29, 2008)

My iPad in the Noreve weighs about 170 grams more than hubby's in the Apple case.  Of course, I have the 64GB and his is only 32GB, so that adds something - kidding.....

So, that's about 6 ounces more than the Apple case, not 6 oz total.  That's pretty light, IMO.  I usually don't hold the iPad, it's resting on the arm of the sofa or a pillow so I don't notice the weight.  I do notice that it's a lot more plush than the Apple case (that's really all I have to compare it with), and I love, love, love the rails.  It's so very clean and Apple-like, much more than the Apple case, surprisingly.


----------

